# Gruß aus Hamburgs Nordosten



## Dobifrauchen (20. Apr. 2009)

Als "Neue" wollen wir uns doch erst einmal vorstellen.
Mein GG und ich sind schon lange mit dem Gedanken schwanger, einen Teich im Garten zu haben. Bis jetzt lag unser Schwerpunkt in der Sammlung von Steingartenpflanzen, Schwerpunkt Sempervivum (ca. 870 verschiedene Sorten). Nun ist das Hobby Teich und Koi hinzugekommen.

Vor 16 Tagen haben wir angefangen, den Teich auszuheben. Seit vorgestern ist Wasser drin und die ersten Bewohner...

Unser Teichbau in kurzer Zusammenfassung
Die Planung
 

Der Anfang ist gemacht. Da waren die Leitungen für Telefon und Fernsehen schon durch, links im Bild zu sehen. Der Telekommann, der wirklich fix da war, störte uns nicht wirklich 
 

Die letzten Steinchen entfernt
 

Unsere fleißigen Helfer (immerhin wog die Plane 141 kg)
 

Das erste Wasser läuft
 

So sieht er aktuell aus
 

Mein GG hat nicht in Aktien, sondern in Fisch investiert... 

Hier nun seine erste Errungenschaft, der noch keinen Namen hat...?? Stolze 32 cm mißt er ...(hat jemand von Euch eine Ahnung, was das für einer ist)
 

Soweit erst einmal, muß nun schnüstern ;-)

Gruß aus dem sonnigen Hamburg

Manon, das Dobifrauchen mit Anhang


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Gruß aus Hamburgs Nordosten*

Moin Dobifrauchen oder besser Nachbarin,

:Willkommen2 hier im Forum.


Sieht nicht schlecht aus Euer Gewerk... werde ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal "live" anschauen. Wird bestimmt noch was zu "meckern" geben.
Ich denke mal, sind so 3 km bis Euch.

Viel Spass dann erstmal hier...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Gruß aus Hamburgs Nordosten*

Hallo Dobifrauchen (hast du auch einen richtigen Namen ?) und :willkommen

Hast du dich nicht in der Literzahl bei eurem Teich vertan ?  8000 scheint mir dann doch viel zu wenig.

Irgendwie kann ich euren Koi nicht wirklich zuordnen (vom Käufer immer die Varietät und Züchternamen verraten lassen ) 

Nun viel Spaß hier

Ps: Ich bin auch bekennender Dobermann-Fan


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Gruß aus Hamburgs Nordosten*

Hallo nach Hamburg!

Herzlich :Willkommen2 - na, da habt Ihr Euch ja ein hübsches Projekt vorgenommen.

Erster Tipp: Unbedingt die Wasserwerte im Auge behalten - der Teich ist noch nicht eingefahren und der Fisch viel zu früh drin - das kann in die Büx gehen. 

Was habt Ihr denn für Technik? Und was wollt Ihr mit dem Rand machen? Und wie sieht es mit Pflanzen aus? Der Teich schreit nach Pflanzen!

Ganz klar - da erwarten wir mehr Fotos!

In der Zwischenzeit solltet Ihr Euch trotzdem noch einmal unser *Basiswissen* zu Gemüte führen. Und auch diesen *Beitrag* (auch, wenn er noch nicht ganz fertig ist). Besonders den Absatz über den Nitritpeak.

Ansonsten viel Spaß bei und mit uns.

Aus Lübeck...


----------



## Dobifrauchen (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Gruß aus Hamburgs Nordosten*



Jo-Hamburg schrieb:


> Sieht nicht schlecht aus Euer Gewerk... werde ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal "live" anschauen. Wird bestimmt noch was zu "meckern" geben.
> Ich denke mal, sind so 3 km bis Euch.



Nehmen am 20.Juni an der "Offenen Gartenpforte" teil 

Und zu meckern gibt es bestimmt genug, sind ja Anfänger und haben noch Spielraum...



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Hallo Dobifrauchen (hast du auch einen richtigen Namen ?) und :willkommen
> 
> Hast du dich nicht in der Literzahl bei eurem Teich vertan ?  8000 scheint mir dann doch viel zu wenig.
> 
> ...



Nen richtigen Namen? Steht doch in meiner Vorstellung als Gruß...nicht gelesen???

Nö, ich glaub, die Wasseruhr richtig abgelesen zu haben...könnte aber nochmal nach der Anfangszahl fragen...

Der Verkäufer weiß es bestimmt, vielleicht hat er es uns auch erzählt...ich könnt ihn ja mal anrufen...



blumenelse schrieb:


> Erster Tipp: Unbedingt die Wasserwerte im Auge behalten - der Teich ist noch nicht eingefahren und der Fisch viel zu früh drin - das kann in die Büx gehen.
> 
> Was habt Ihr denn für Technik? Und was wollt Ihr mit dem Rand machen? Und wie sieht es mit Pflanzen aus? Der Teich schreit nach Pflanzen!
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Informationen...

An Technik sitzt im Moment eine Oase 5500 drin, einen Filter wollen wir mit Regentonnen selbst bauen, ja und die Pflanzen sind schon fast gekauft...da lassen wir uns aber beraten, brauchen welche für die Filterung und für die Sauerstoffzufuhr.
Hoffe bei der Größe, daß die Pflanzen den größten Teil der Wasseraufbereitung übernehmen können, soll schon sehr naturbelassen werden, halt ein kleines Biotop

Das Forum hat eine Menge zu bieten, da werd ich einige Zeit brauchen, bis ich alles entdeckt, auch weil uns für die Teichumrandung noch nichts Gescheites eingefallen ist...
>Im Moment hänge ich bei den Ufermatten fest...wobei wir zwischen Teich und Haus noch eine Außenterrasse bauen wollen, die den Brunnen mit einschließt...vielleicht legen wir das Holz auch einfach um den Teich herum....ist halt blöd wegen des Rasens, der sich dann bestimmt schlecht mähen läßt....

Ja, wir sind noch lange nicht fertig...


----------



## Dobifrauchen (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Gruß aus Hamburgs Nordosten*

Und für den Koi-Uwe

Nr 1: Die Bonsai, meine Knutschkugel, die ich immer noch betrauere...eine Bessere wird es nie geben...Mein Schatten...
 

Nr 2: Der Murphy
 

Nr 3: Die Kappa
 

Kappa mußte ich vor drei Wochen ein neues Zuhause suchen, hab aber das perfekte Paradies für sie gefunden...Deswegen im Moment leider hundelos


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Gruß aus Hamburgs Nordosten*



> Nen richtigen Namen? Steht doch in meiner Vorstellung als Gruß...nicht gelesen???



Ich dussel 

Und Danke für die Bilder


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Gruß aus Hamburgs Nordosten*

Hallo Manon,

tja - da hast Du ja wirklich noch einiges vor Dir...

 Du solltest Jo (und Dodi) unbedingt zum Kaffee einladen, was besseres kann Dir wahrscheinlich gar nicht passieren (bevor Du Dich verbastelst...) Die beiden haben nämlich jede Menge Erfahrung und können Dir garantiert einige hilfreiche Tipps mit auf den Weg geben.


----------



## Dodi (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Gruß aus Hamburgs Nordosten*

Hallo Manon!

Auch ich heiße Dich, liebe Nachbarin , :willkommen hier bei uns im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum! 

Wenn Du Fragen hast, die am besten vor Ort geklärt werden können, schick mir oder Jo einfach 'ne PN - wir kommen vorbei und helfen gerne weiter. 

Auch unseren Koiteich kannst Du Dir mal anschauen, wenn Du magst - fühle Dich an dieser Stelle schon mal herzlich eingeladen!

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit dem Teich und natürlich auch hier bei uns im Forum! 

Axo, noch was: Falls Du Teichpflanzen benötigst, können wir Dir in nächster Zeit, wenn alles gut gewachsen ist, etwas abgeben!


----------



## Dobifrauchen (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gruß aus Hamburgs Nordosten*

Mensch, war ich lange nicht mehr hier....

Immer nur, wenn es Probleme gibt..räusper...

Erst einmal das Gute:

Unser Teich hat sich in den letzten vier Jahren gut entwickelt, hier je ein Bild von den Jahren 2009-2012

Und einen neuen Vierbeiner zog auch bei uns ein

Bheka vom Ebelsberg, ein Hollandse Herder aus dem Schutz- und Gebrauchshundezwinger "Vom Ebelsberg"

Am 16. und 17. Juni 2012 nehmen wir am "Offenen Garten" teil.
Wer vorbeischauen mag, ist herzlich eingeladen. Primär geht es dort aber um unsere 1000 Sorten an Semperviven 

Herzliche Grüße aus Hamburgs Nordosten

Manon, das Ex-Dobifrauchen


----------



## katja (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gruß aus Hamburgs Nordosten*

so weit, so schön 

aber ihr habt noch einiges an sichtbarer folie  ist die über die jahre noch nicht von sonne oder eis angegriffen? 

ps: der hund ist


----------



## gluefix (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gruß aus Hamburgs Nordosten*

Schick, schick . Wie sieht es mit dem Fischbesatz mitlerweile aus ? Ich würde an deiner Stelle unbedingt die Randgestaltung in Angriff nehmen, dann wäre es noch attraktiver fürs Auge . Gruß Benni


----------



## Dobifrauchen (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gruß aus Hamburgs Nordosten*

Ja, die Randgestaltung...
Immer noch unser Problemkind.

Vorn links soll um den Brunnen herum die Terrasse noch erweitert werden, dann ist die Folie auch verschwunden.
Der hintere Teil wird durch die Pflanzen ganz gut versteckt, hab aber noch keine Idee, wie wir sie ganz verschwinden lassen können.

Unser Besatz ist geschrumpft. Bei uns wohnen nun 9 Koi, 1 roter __ Schleierschwanz, 1 weiß- roter __ Goldfisch mit einer 3er Schwanzflosse, 2 __ Shubunkin, der Balduin, ein 24 Jahre alter Stör von 1.25m, 2 Sterlets, die aber noch raus sollen und 1 Albinosterlet, der jetzt ca 40 cm mißt.


----------



## Dobifrauchen (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gruß aus Hamburgs Nordosten*

So ist das Bild richtig. Haben einen Silberfarbenen ja noch abgegeben


----------



## Dobifrauchen (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Gruß aus Hamburgs Nordosten*

http://youtu.be/H4T3o4gL3i8


----------

